# Not entirely sold on the "carnivore theory"



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Can't a guy eat a fig without being judged? And why is it a problem that I have it in the big bed? Humans can be so hard to please....


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol, ah reminds me of my garbage disposal doggies.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, one of mine is a 'Hoovervore'. Anything, anytime, anyplace....it goes down the hatch. Haven't had him eat a fig yet though!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Eat first, ask if it was food later. That's the plan most of mine go with around here. The figs are still hard and green so he carried that thing around all day yesterday. I found him on the bed last night with it in his mouth and that look on his face. And the answer was, "No, it can't stay in the bed with us. Ever so sorry...."


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Heheh love it


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol:

Awesome!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Too funny!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, I opened this thread ready to get down to business, and was surprised with a cute little doggy!

A couple of mine will eat ANYYYYTHING. no figs yet, but I'm sure given the chance they sure would! lol.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

That pic is SOO cute!

Re and I TOTALLY know what you mean! Puggies here and they are TOTALLY the vacuums of their doggie brothers and sisters!LOL


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha, Sophie agrees! She'll eat anything, edible or not!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Cute! My ex boyfriend's Aussie picked up a lemon while I was walking him. He walked about 1 mile with it in his mouth and then when we got a few feet from home he finally dropped it and that was that.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a cute picture Donna.
I love the expression on his face!


----------



## amandanicole (May 31, 2011)

Hehe... we have a vacuum dog as well, Nyx will literally work for little pieces of cardboard and get just as excited as when she works for heart or liver.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My Min Pin stands and stares into the bathroom trashcans hoping for a toilet paper roll. She rips them into 500 pieces and all the dogs grab some and eat it. Seems to be quite a delicacy around here. I've only found one thing that stops my dogs in their tracks as soon as they smell it and that's an olive. Not one of them will even lick it. Anything else that hits the floor is history whether it's edible or not....


----------

